# Geo's facebook group



## Geo (Feb 16, 2018)

If anyone is interested, I have a facebook e-waste and refining discussion group. Everyone is welcome. We are a great, laid back group that likes scrapping and refining. 

Members that have youtube video's can submit their channel to me and I will pin it to the top of the page for a few days at a time in rotation. Everyone that submits their channel can be highlighted upon verification. Scrapping or refining is a plus but any channel will be given the same time regardless. 

There are a couple of simple rules, no discussion of wet ashing on the group. Other than that, there are no rules. Be aware that it is a closed group and adult language or situations may be displayed. 

You must answer a couple of security questions to prove you are not a bot before admission to the group. I am on most days throughout the day and night. We have admin that are pleasant and helpful to beginners. Don't be afraid to ask questions. There should be someone on any hour to talk to. We have members from all over the world.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1778525808886308/


----------



## Geo (Feb 16, 2018)

If anyone has a problem with the link, you can find me here.
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010751589723


----------



## denim (Feb 17, 2018)

Sounds like fun but I don't do Face Book, or any social networking for that matter. Wish your group all the best however.


----------

